# Quinoa Seeds/Pearls



## blissful (Jul 12, 2012)

My order from Amazon of quinoa pearls finally came two days ago. It's an organic brand and it didn't call to rinse it first, and, it has no bitterness when cooked.

First we tried it hot with chicken broth and butter. Instead of cooking it 15 minutes, we cooked it about 20 minutes with extra chicken broth, until the interior of the pearl was translucent and the curlicue came off the interior.
We liked it a lot, much better than rice.

The next day I tasted it cold, again delicious, a little nutty, and good texture, not mushy.

Then with the leftovers made a cold salad of quinoa, chopped: tomato, green onions, parsley, and fresh squeezed lemon and lime. I really liked it--I like savory more. Trapper didn't.

Today I made more, with chicken broth and olive oil, to eat plain, and some for a cold salad mixing quinoa with chopped pears, chopped pecans, a little chives, a tablespoon of lemon and honey and a tiny bit of S&P for Trapper--he likes sweets more.

I'm SO glad we were able to try quinoa pearls. Share your recipes please. We'll be eating this all summer for sure.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

Buonasera Blissful,

Just posted a lovely salad using Quinoa, hard boiled Quail Eggs and other salad goodies. See Salad Section: it is called Tabulli Quinoa Salad.

Let me know what you think.

Kind regards.
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## blissful (Jul 12, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Blissful,
> 
> Just posted a lovely salad using Quinoa, hard boiled Quail Eggs and other salad goodies. See Salad Section: it is called Tabulli Quinoa Salad.
> 
> ...



Margi, 

Here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/tabouli-quinoa-and-quail-eggs-80514.html

It does look lovely. Alas, I do not have quail eggs and I'm afraid the duck eggs I have would be so big in comparison, I could stuff the duck eggs with the mixture. Thinking now, that might not be a bad idea. 

Thank you for the post/recipe, it looks delicious!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 12, 2012)

Use can use regular chicken eggs ... 

Thanks for feedback,
Margi.


----------



## blissful (Jul 12, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Use can use regular chicken eggs ...
> 
> Thanks for feedback,
> Margi.


Margi, thank you.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 14, 2012)

I love quinoa, perfect for me as its gluten free, I use it in soups and salads, you could use it in Tabbouleh in place of bulgar wheat or any recipe that calls for cous cous. Its super healthy too.


----------

